# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Татьяны Петровой

## Petavla

Привет всем!
Я открываю новую тему, потому что не могу не поделиться с вами новой песней. 
Я очень благодарна создателям этого форума - здесь я нашла замечательных друзей. 
И, если бы не форум, мои песни так и остались бы в нотной тетрадке "в столе".

"Осенний вальс"
Аранжировка - Александр Зорин.
Вокал - Виктория Полинская.

http://files.mail.ru/RRBR6V

----------

larisakoly (06.01.2018), sozvezdie-77 (24.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (19.07.2016)

----------


## Лев

С премьерой! Аранжировка неплохая :flower:  Звук баса желательно помягче...

----------


## NINA

*Petavla*, Спасибо за замечательную песню! Уже вижу танец с шарфами...!

----------


## Petavla

Да, спасибо за идею! :flower:  

Шарфики, как мне кажется должны быть жёлтыми, оранжевыми и красными.
Или ярко-пёстрыми. Красотища будет!..

----------


## Сапфирка

> "Осенний вальс"


Татьяна! Вы - умница! А "Осенний вальс"  как-раз кстати, не за горами осень и праздники! Обязательно Ваш "Вальс" зазвучит в моём саду!

----------


## Petavla

> Татьяна! Вы - умница! А "Осенний вальс"  как-раз кстати, не за горами осень и праздники! Обязательно Ваш "Вальс" зазвучит в моём саду!


Леночка, рада, что Вам понравилось. Мне этот вальс очень дорог.
Я очень благодарна Виктории Полинской и Александру Зорину, что он наконец-то зазвучал!
Осенний вальс должен появиться сейчас в 5 номере журнала "Музрук" (обещали).  :Yes4:

----------


## olga- muzruk

ТАТЬЯНА- ВЫ МОЛОДЧИНА!!!! КРАСИВАЯ ПЕСНЯ! ОБЕЩАЮ ВЫУЧИТЬ СО СВОИМИ ДЕТЬМИ В САДУ!!! :Yes4:

----------


## ДМШ27

Спасибо за Осенний вальс - очень душевно и красиво!!!

----------


## VITA786

Татьяна! Большое спасибо вам за "Осенний вальс"-очень красиво и волшебно!  Спасибо аранжировщику и исполнительнице! Красивый голос!!!!Обязательно возьму в свою копилочку для работы с детками!!!!!

----------


## Жердева

Хочу присоединиться.Песенка исключительная. До чего хороша!!! Огромное вам спасибо.,что разрешаете воспользоваться. С нетерпением ищу ещё ваше творчество.

----------


## Petavla

Девочки, спасибо всем за тёплые отзывы!  :Tender: 
К сожалению, от мальчиков пока тёплых отзывов нет...  :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2174468.gif[/IMG]
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/yxc...+стекле/

----------


## Лев

> К сожалению, от мальчиков пока тёплых отзывов нет...


Ой, ой, ооооооооой.... :Grin:

----------


## БУЛЫКОВА

Татьяна! Большое спасибо за "Осенний вальс"-очень нежная музыка, прекрасный голос. Получится прекрасный танец!

----------


## Petavla

> Ой, ой, ооооооооой....


Я ждала твоей реакции, Лев!  :Tender: 

Всем огромное спасибо!  :flower: 

Оксана Титаренко украсила *Осенний вальс* своим оформлением.
Так что теперь есть ВИДЕО!!! Я в восторге!  :Yes4: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwCARGm4oKQ

----------

larisakoly (06.01.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (09.10.2016), Ольгадайченко (20.08.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (07.01.2017)

----------


## Petavla

Привет всем моим гостям и друзьям!

Не все заходят в мою темку "Татьянин день", 
поэтому выставляю здесь ссылку на нашу со Львом песню *"Дружок"*

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ui/352477.html



[IMG]http://*********ru/3169749.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Артуровна

Огромное спасибо! очень пригодиться ваш материал в работе. Творческих успехов!

----------


## Артуровна

Замечательное видео на песню "Осенний вальс" . Очень красивая и мелодичная мелодия и текст просто супер! Огромное спасибо. Обязательно буду использовать этот материал в своей работе. :Yes4:

----------


## Маргошик68

Татьяна, я получила журнал и не могу оторваться от "Осеннего вальса", музыка чудесная, спасибо огромное за ваш талант! :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

> Обязательно буду использовать этот материал в своей работе.


Вот ради этого я вскакиваю по ночам и с фонариком (чтоб не будить свою семью)
крадусь к листку с ручкой! Представляете зрелище???  :Yahoo: 




> не могу оторваться от "Осеннего вальса", музыка чудесная,


Вы знаете, я тоже в него влюблена!  (Наверное, это не скромно...)  :Meeting: 
Но это всё благодаря моим друзьям!  :flower: 

А ещё мне нравится Щенок!  :Ok:

----------


## korolenok

Татьяна, с удовольствием заглядываю в Ваши темы! Спасибо! Осенний вальс прелесть!

----------


## marishka_vas

Танюша, огромное тебе спасибо за творчество!!!!
Сама знаю, что такое ночное вдохновение. И если не встать и не записать, то утром уже не вспомнишь.
Песенки просто прелесть. Еще раз огромное тебе спасибо.

----------


## вау

Здравствуйте, всем! Случайно вышла на сайт 16.11-хожу, блужу, заглядываю, к сожалению, ещё не во всём разобралась... Но одно знаю совершенно точно: здесь есть душа- значит хорошая хозяйка. Сколько талантливых искренних людей здесь собралось!!! Татьяна спасибо!!!Вы будите своим творчеством самые лучшие человеческие чувства!..
Хочется жить... и творить... Песен писать не умею, но то, что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО придумаю танец для своих деток  под ваш волшебный Осенний вальс- это точно! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!
Марина.

----------


## Petavla

> Но одно знаю совершенно точно: здесь есть душа- значит хорошая хозяйка. Сколько талантливых искренних людей здесь собралось!!!


Спасибо за такой тёплый отзыв! 
А количеству талантливых людей на этом замечательном сайте я сама всегда поражаюсь!
Разбирайтесь потихоньку (я сама пришла сюда слепым котёнком  :Grin: ) и заходите в гости - буду рада!

А это ещё одно исполнение моего вальса.


*Осенний вальс* исполняет девочка - Алина Афанасова
http://narod.ru/disk/32580886001/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html

Для новичков: нужно просто нажать на эту голубенькую ссылку  :Yes4:

----------

Lira13 (17.12.2019), татуся (22.03.2016)

----------


## вау

Свалила ангина, сегодня чуть полегчало и сразу за работу, сценарий недописан, песни недо... , танцы недо... и т. д. (мысли спать, точее доболеть, не дают ). И всё-таки не смогла не заглянуть на страничку. Спасибо за Вальс в исполнении Алины, девочка просто умничка ( голос, выразительность исполнения) и, наверное, для детей это исполнение будет более понятным, но в исполнении Виктории Полинской есть душа, которая наболелась, настрадалась, и пишет эта душа уже свой подтекст и, конечно же, так исполнить может только взрослый человек. Алине-Браво!.Виктории-2раза Браво!. А вам, Татьяна,-10раз Браво!( вы даёте возможность душе петь)!!!
Очарована клипом к песне, он делает её ещё ярче и проникновеннее! Спасибо всем талантливым людям!

----------


## Petavla

Вот это да! Счастлива, что ПРИ ЖИЗНИ дожила до такого отзыва! 
Марина, вам бы поэмы писать!!! А, может, вы и пишете?
Совершенно с вами согласна, только, думаю, аранжировщику - 
Александру Зорину - тоже браво! Первый вариант, джазовый,
мы не выставляли, но мне он очень нравится!
И Оксане Титаренко - автору клипа - тоже браво!
Теперь Осенний вальс стал уже не моим, а НАШИМ!  :Vishenka 32: 
Всем желаю не болеть!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/948206m.gif[/IMG]
_Танюша, Брависсимо Вашему Таланту!!!
Брависсимо Соавторам!!!
Дальнейших Творческих Удач и Неисчерпаемого Вдохновения!!!_

----------


## vortep

Вальс сногсшибательный!  :Ok: 
Какая-то особая изюминка в нём есть! :flower: 
Ему пора выходить на большую арену!!!

----------


## Лев

> Вальс сногсшибательный! 
> Какая-то особая изюминка в нём есть!
> Ему пора выходить на большую арену!!!


Музыка для цирка значит? :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

Лев наш вечно юморит!  :Yahoo: 
И меня всегда смешит!
С чувством юмора, друзья,
Легче жить, скажу вам я! :Ok:

----------


## Petavla

*Щенок Дружок.* 

Музыка и слова Т.Петровой 
Аранжировка - Александр Зорин.
Вокал - Алина Афанасова.

http://narod.ru/disk/40920467001/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------

larisakoly (06.01.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Щенок Дружок.


Симпатично получилось :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

> Симпатично получилось


Спасибо, Лев! Если б я умела делать такие минусы и такие плюсы,
я б не ходила, а летала от счастья! 

Но нельзя объять необъятное,
И нельзя понять непонятное!
Нужно вовремя было учиться!
А потом уж влюбляться-жениться!..

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо, Лев! Если б я умела делать такие минусы и такие плюсы,
> я б не ходила, а летала от счастья!


То, что я делаю этому и ты можешь научиться.
Я ведь на старости лет начал осваивать, но...
Профи презрительно кривятся - самоиграйкой пользуюсь :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> То, что я делаю этому и ты можешь научиться.


Да нет, Лев, я в этой области такой бездарь, что ничего в этом не понимаю... :Tu: 

А где девочка про Иерусалим поёт, там тоже самоиграйка???

----------


## Лев

Написана в Ямаха550 и доработана в Ямаха3000 :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

Ох, кто бы мои песенки ДОРАБОТАЛ!
Не доживу я, видно, до этого светлого дня!..((( :Tu:

----------


## Terely

Татьяна, здравствуйте! Забрела на вашу страничку, это И-ЗУ-МИ-ТЕЛЬ-НО! Влюбилась просто в песенку "Щенок Дружок"  :Tender:  Уже так хочется ее учить и петь! Такая душевная. А ноток или минуса нет? 
Спасибо за Ваш труд! Огромных творческих успехов! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Petavla

> Забрела на вашу страничку, это И-ЗУ-МИ-ТЕЛЬ-НО!


Спасибо! Во всех  трёх своих темках очень рада гостям!




> Влюбилась просто в песенку "Щенок Дружок"  Уже так хочется ее учить и петь!


Да, скоро лето - я думаю, детям эта песня понравится!  :Vishenka 06: 
Существует 2 варианта этой песни. Одну музыку написала я, вторую - Лев Шафир.
Пожалуйста, выбирайте!  :Laie 40: 

http://narod.ru/disk/47301652001.9bc...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## Алена345

> я в этой области такой бездарь, что ничего в этом не понимаю...


Чего обзываешься,просто не дошла еще очередь.  Зато талант в стихописании, я поражаюсь и умиляюсь, мне такого не дано,есть друзья которые помогут музыку написать :Taunt: 



> Не доживу я, видно, до этого светлого дня


Танюша, не плачь попросту - нужно верить, найдется такой человек, я почему-то верю, еще диски твои  будем покупать и  на утренниках под них еще будем плясать и петь!!!
Я лично в тебя верю!!!

----------


## Petavla

> нужно верить, найдется такой человек, я почему-то верю, еще диски твои  будем покупать и  на утренниках под них еще будем плясать и петь!!!
> Я лично в тебя верю!!!


Алёнушка, спасибо за добрые слова! Если это случится, то жизнь я проживу не зря!!!

Вот ещё одна песня - взрослая, на стихи Жанны Шмидт.
Мне очень понравились её стихи, и я сделала свою редакцию текста.
Жанночка обещала спеть нашу песню под гитару. 
Буду ждать!

ПРОСТО.
Музыка Т.Петровой, слова Ж.Шмидт

http://narod.ru/disk/59999720001.9f6...D0%BE.rar.html

----------


## Алена345

> то жизнь я проживу не зря!


Мы созданы для чего - то, наша миссия на этой Земле предопределена, нужно верить в себя, в свой талант, не сомневаться, а он у тебя есть, поверь!!!!!! :Tender: 
* Певец в песню душу вложит,
 Танцор в танце весь живёт,
 Поэт стих о счастье сложит,
 В нём душа его поёт.
 Он — талант, у нас всех разный,
 Нужно лишь его открыть.
 И поймёшь что мир прекрасный,
 И счастливым сможешь быть.
 Счастья не бывает много,
 Если есть с кем поделить.
 Дан талант нам всем от Бога.
 Чтобы радость в мир дарить!*

----------


## recha

_Уважаемая Татьяна! Огромное спасибо за ваш талант. Удачи вам в вашем творчестве. Вдохновения и конечно же ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!!_

----------


## Тамара 379

Татьяна, огромное спасибо за Осенний вальс! Увидела танец под эту музыку, и как только услышала песню, глаза перестали видеть, я вся обратилась в слух. Такой светлой печалью повеяло и заворожило. Я сюда никогда  не заходила и очень благодарна девочкам музрукам, которые меня сюда направили.

----------


## Petavla

> Татьяна, огромное спасибо за Осенний вальс! Увидела танец под эту музыку, и как только услышала песню, глаза перестали видеть, я вся обратилась в слух. Такой светлой печалью повеяло и заворожило.


Тамара, спасибо за такие поэтические сравнения!
Это мой самый удачный вальс. Ну а таким красивым звучанием он, конечно, обязан аранжировщику
Александру Зорину! Бесконечно ему благодарна за талант и бескорыстие!!!

----------


## katysha1515

А я взяла "Осенний вальс" для исполнения в кандидатском хоре муз.школы. Припев поем в двухголосном терцовом изложении (как в аккомпанементе). Хор у меня не большой-15чел, можно сказать, что ансамбль. Думаю, что получится неплохо))) Произведение замечательное, детям очень нравится! Спасибо большое автору!!!

----------


## Petavla

> А я взяла "Осенний вальс" для исполнения в кандидатском хоре муз.школы. Припев поем в двухголосном терцовом изложении (как в аккомпанементе). Хор у меня не большой-15чел, можно сказать, что ансамбль. Думаю, что получится неплохо))) Произведение замечательное, детям очень нравится! Спасибо большое автору!!!


Катюш, спасибо за использование моей песни!
А поёте под минус Александра Зорина или под ф-но?
Очень бы хотелось послушать!!!

----------


## АннаМакляк

"Просто" очень душевная песня

----------


## Petavla

> "Просто" очень душевная песня


Спасибо! Но очень грустная!..
А мне тоже очень нравится!
Если бы её ещё кто-нибудь спел!!!
Жанночка - автор стихов обещала, но пока, видно, некогда  :Meeting:

----------


## PAN

*Petavla*, 

Таня, ну и здесь поздравлю с праздником... :Grin: 

Будь такой же доброй, уникальной, умеющей дарить настроение... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

> *Petavla*, 
> 
> Таня, ну и здесь поздравлю с праздником...
> 
> Будь такой же доброй, уникальной, умеющей дарить настроение...


Ох, Павлуша, друг сердечный,
 Ты лишь вспомнил обо мне!
 Лев - он всё-таки не здешний -
 Он забыл об этом дне...

 Все студентами мы были,
 Но тогда в Татьянин день
 Параллель не проводили:
 Танин день - Татьянин день.

 И лишь на снегу писали,
 Что Татьяна плюс Сергей...
 Вдруг женой и мужем стали
 И произвели детей.

 Уж давно повыростали
 Дети, внуки - жизнь идёт!
 Тани бабушками стали...
 Внучек - Тань, наперечёт.

 Сони, Насти и Полины,
 Дашеньки в детсад идут,
 Алевтины, Ангелины...
 Только Танечек нет тут!

 Имя наше исчезает.
 В чём причина - не понять.
 Таней, знать, не называют,
 Дабы в жизни не страдать...

[IMG]http://*********ru/3877590.jpg[/IMG]
http://top-antropos.com/religion/hri...jataja-tatjana

----------


## Лев

> Ох, Павлуша, друг сердечный,
> Ты лишь вспомнил обо мне!
> Лев - он всё-таки не здешний -
> Он забыл об этом дне...


Загляни-ка ты в "Мой мир"
На страницу "Лев Шафир" :Yes4: 
Там поздравил всех Татьян -
День второй и сыт и пьян :Grin:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/862523

----------


## Petavla

> Загляни-ка ты в "Мой мир"
> На страницу "Лев Шафир"
> Там поздравил всех Татьян -
> День второй и сыт и пьян http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/862523


Вот и Лев наш появился - 
Слава Богу, жив, здоров! :Tender: 
Ты ж в России, Лев,родился?
Песню спел... и был таков! :Laie 40: 

Нет, голубчик, не пойдёт так, :Ok: 
Хоть и песня хороша! :Ok: 
Каждый ждёт к себе вниманья - 
Так устроена душа!

Ведь Татьян на свете много, :Meeting: 
Ну, а я-то, Лев, одна! :Parting2: 
И ждала совсем немного:
Поздравленья - от тебя! :Derisive:

----------


## Elen 77

Здравствуйте Татьяна. Хочу поблагодарить вас за вашу чудесную песенку "Щенок". Мои детки ее очень любят!!! Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Petavla

> Здравствуйте Татьяна. Хочу поблагодарить вас за вашу чудесную песенку "Щенок". Мои детки ее очень любят!!! Большое спасибо!!!


Благодарю за то, что используете мою песню на практике!
И очень рада, что песенка понравилась детям!
Отправила аккомпанемент на проверку Льву, чтобы выставить более точную аранжировку...

----------


## HelenaG

Татьяна примите благодарность от моих деток и меня за ваши замечательные песни! Поём их с удовольствием. Хочу обратиться с просьбой  о помощи.  Не смогла найти минус песни про щенка, а хотолось спеть её на конкурсе, с Вашего разрешения. Если он у Вас есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Ещё раз огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## катя 98

Поздравляю от всей души!!!! Можно попросить обновить ссылочку на осенний вальс,пожалуйста? :Blush2:

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо за поздравление!




> Можно попросить обновить ссылочку на осенний вальс,пожалуйста?


Конечно!

*Осенний вальс*

Исполняет Алина Афанасова
Аранжировка Александра Зорина

http://narod.ru/disk/32580886001.58d...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------

Natali-S (07.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.06.2017), Vestochka (20.07.2016), Лариса12 (21.03.2016), Тариэлька (21.09.2016)

----------


## Полянка

Дорогая Танечка! Побывала у вас в гостях... То, что услышала и увидела - просто чудесно! Как замечательно, что существуют такие талантливые и добрые люди. Успехов вам во всём!

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо за добрые слова!
Буду рада, если моё творчество Вам пригодится!

----------


## Petavla

> приятно слушать





> Замечательно поете! www.zooteatr.ru


Спасибо замечательной певице Виктории Полинской,
её тема на форуме:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F

и, подающей большие надежды, юной певице Алине Афанасовой:

http://www.realmusic.ru/afanasova_alina/music/

----------


## laks_arina

> Не все заходят в мою темку "Татьянин день", 
> поэтому выставляю здесь ссылку на нашу со Львом песню "Дружок"
> 
> http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ui/352477.html


Танюшка, я не могу скачать, выходит какой-то сайт...

----------


## Petavla

> Танюшка, я не могу скачать, выходит какой-то сайт...


Арин, хорошо, что напомнила, вот обновила;

Щенок Дружок Музыка Л.Шафир, слова Т.Петрова

http://yadi.sk/d/IwlRLc9I8WA1R

----------

viculy (13.09.2017), Тариэлька (21.09.2016)

----------


## Левадана

Танечка, долго и безуспешно искала ваш "Вальс", не зная, что он ваш! Натолкнулась только на слова и автора на нуми, тогда и вспомнила, что у вас есть темка на форуме! Теперь буду у вас частым гостем! Спасибо Вам, Саше и Алине за чудесную песню!!!

----------


## Олюр

> Щенок Дружок Музыка Л.Шафир, слова Т.Петрова


Ай да, щенок!  Чудненькая песенка! Спасибо Танюша и Лев!

----------


## Petavla

> Танечка, долго и безуспешно искала ваш "Вальс", не зная, что он ваш!


Вот-вот - зазываю всех к себе в гости, никто не идёт, :Meeting: 
поэтому и автора не знают... :Tu: 




> Спасибо Вам, Саше и Алине за чудесную песню!!!


Рада, что вам нравится. Буду стараться ещё чем-то вас порадовать... :Yes4: 




> Ай да, щенок! Чудненькая песенка! Спасибо Танюша и Лев!


Спасибо Оленька! Да, мужу музыка Льва больше нравится, чем моя.
Хотя в аранжировке А.Зорина моя песенка зазвучала очень красочно  :Tender:

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Осенний вальс
> Исполняет Алина Афанасова
> Аранжировка Александра Зорина
> http://narod.ru/disk/32580886001.58d...D0%B0.mp3.html


Спасибо, Татьяна, за такой шедевр! Второй год беру и наслаждаюсь.
Спасибо за прекрасные стихи!   

Осмелюсь вас спросить.... Есть ли, Татьяна, в вашей поэтической копилочке стихи на тему "ОСЕННИЙ ВЕРНИСАЖ"(для дошкольников):
Осенний пейзаж;
Осенний натюрморт;
Портрет Осени.
Буду рада, если вдруг окажется и вы со мной поделитесь.

----------


## Petavla

> Осмелюсь вас спросить.... Есть ли, Татьяна, в вашей поэтической копилочке стихи на тему "ОСЕННИЙ ВЕРНИСАЖ"(для дошкольников):
> Осенний пейзаж;
> Осенний натюрморт;
> Портрет Осени.
> Буду рада, если вдруг окажется и вы со мной поделитесь.


Посмотрите вот это:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4136825





> Спасибо, Татьяна, за такой шедевр! Второй год беру и наслаждаюсь.


Вы под него танцуете? Как хотелось бы видео, но все, видно, стесняются выставить... :Meeting:

----------


## Irina Sirin

> ОСЕННЯЯ ПОРА Т.Петрова
> Осень яркую картину
> Нам рисует за окном:
> На деревьях паутину
> Поразвесила кругом.
> Солнца всплески золотые
> Всё тускнеют с каждым днём.
> Тучи тёмные и злые
> Надвигаются с дождём.
> ...


СПАСИБО. Обязательно возьму  в сценарий.



> Вы под него танцуете? Как хотелось бы видео, но все, видно, стесняются выставить...


Даже не подозревала, что у вас можно выставить свое видео на вашу песню! Для этого надо очень постараться, чтобы танец получился безукоризненным. Если у меня все хорошо получится, то обещаю, порадую вас этой работой.

----------


## Petavla

> Даже не подозревала, что у вас можно выставить свое видео на вашу песню!


Как же, это самая большая награда автору!  :Yahoo: 

Вот Аллочка выставляла в моей детской теме - даже с репетиции:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199679




> Для этого надо очень постараться, чтобы танец получился безукоризненным.


Да почему же? Это же дети! Безукоризненно - это уже муштра!  :Nono:

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Татьяна, очень понравились ваши песни!
Спасибо за Осенний вальс - его хочется слушать и слушать!!!
Спасибо!

----------


## ююлю

"Осенний вальс"  -очень красивая мелодия. Я разучила его с детьми на осенний праздник. Было очень красиво. Спасибо вам за вальс.

----------


## Petavla

Юлия Владимировна, спасибо!

Наверное, я пришла на эту Землю, чтобы подарить людям его - 
этот Осенний вальс!  :Derisive: 

Лучшего я, к сожалению пока не создала... :Meeting: 

Аранжировки на него уже три!
Две сделал Александр Зорин, а третью - Александр Комаров
по заказу журнала. И спели его тоже уже три певицы.
В исполнении Алины Афанасовой и Виктории Полинской все уже слышали.
Остальное выставить не могу - нет прав! :Nono:

----------


## Любовь*72

Доброго время суток, Татьяна! Хотела прослушать ваши песни что бы в дальнейшем приобрести диск, но не нашла где можно это сделать, может я что не так делаю... Подскажите, а вы можете помочь в сочинении текста или сценария (не знаю как правильно сказать) на тему выпускного в детском саду? Точнее: нам надо подготовить ответное слово от родителей воспитателям, заведующей и всем кто работал с нашими детьми, хотелось бы конечно маленьким концертом минут на 10-15, при этом еще вручать всем подарки. Если можно к вам обратиться, то цену напишите. Спасибо!

----------


## Petavla

Любаша, добрый день!
В моей подписи есть подчёркнутый текст:

Прослушать и приобрести (ссылка)

Нажмите на эти слова в подписи - ниже лошадки, и выйдет вся информация по диску.

Насчёт текста. Напишите в личные сообщения, *что именно* вы хотите
сказать в обращении к воспитателям, заведующей...

У меня такие слова уже есть в выпускном утреннике,
который выставлен в теме, правда их говорят дети:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3994084

Ну и в срочной помощи можно у девочек спросить.
Я знаю, что такие стихи существуют...
Сейчас поищу.

----------


## Концертмейстер

Татьяна, какая прелесть ваш "Осенний вальс", мы с детьми танцевали под него, но я не знала, что это  ваше творение! Спасибо большое за творчество. Удачи вам и вдохновения!

----------


## Petavla

Ирина, спасибо! Мне он тоже очень нравится! :Derisive:

----------


## Парина

> Как же, это самая большая награда автору!


Татьяна, это для нас огромная награда пользоваться твоими замечательными песнями!!! Вот и я "Осенний вальс"  танцевала и очень обрадовалась знакомству с автором прекрасного вальса! Спасибище от меня огроменное!!!!

----------


## Petavla

> Вот и я "Осенний вальс" танцевала и очень обрадовалась знакомству с автором прекрасного вальса!


Иринка, какая замечательная новость для меня!
Спасибо, что используешь мой материал! 
Хотелось бы, конечно, хоть одним глазком посмотреть,
но понятно, что не всегда есть возможность снять видео... :Meeting:

----------


## СВЯТОСОЛНЫШКО

Татьяна! красивый осенний вальс,мне понравился женский голос-профессионал! А вот фонограмма....хочется мягкости,мелодичности.Песня красивая сама по себе, Вы большая умничка!Так держать!

----------


## Angel_Stike

Так хотела послушать Ваш осенний вальс, но страница, к сожалению, оказалась не найдена( Можно это как-то исправить?

----------


## Petavla

Пожалуйста:

*Осенний вальс*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4704049

----------

надюша77 (12.09.2020), Элла Никитина (19.11.2021)

----------


## marina111

Оксана Титаренко украсила *Осенний вальс* своим оформлением.
Так что теперь есть ВИДЕО!!! Я в восторге!  :Yes4:

----------


## лядова

[IMG][/IMG]


Осенний вальс

Исполняет Алина Афанасова
Аранжировка Александра Зорина

----------

Petavla (02.11.2016)

----------


## татуся

Татьяна, спасибо за "Осенний вальс"
очень нежная песня,огромное удовольствие получаю от вашего творчества!!!

----------

Petavla (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анжелика Суховецкая

Здравствуйте, Татьяна Владимировна!!! 
Стихи и музыка слились
И дальше песня зазвучала...
В ней просто отразилась Жизнь.
Жизнь без конца и без начала.

То грусть-тоска в ней зазвучит,
А то веселье удалое...
Гимн Жизни новой прозвучит,
В балладу выльется былое.
Спасибо за Ваше творчество и желаю Вам творческих успехов!!!

----------

Petavla (02.11.2016)

----------


## Petavla

> Спасибо за Ваше творчество и желаю Вам творческих успехов!!!


Анжелика Павловна, рада вас приветствовать 
на нашем форуме!
Замечательные стихи! Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Татьяна, такой замечательный осенний вальс. не могу наслушаться :-) очень рада новой встрече с Вами.

----------

Petavla (07.01.2017)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Татьяна, я не умею плавать, но слушая Ваш вальс я плыву... Такое блаженство. А, вообще-то, я еще не разобралась, может, я лечу? Но наслаждение при этом получаю высшее.

----------

Petavla (07.01.2017)

----------


## Petavla

> Татьяна, такой замечательный осенний вальс. не могу наслушаться :-) очень рада новой встрече с Вами.


Жанночка, и я очень рада! Спасибо, что зашла ко мне в гости!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Татьяна, я не умею плавать, но слушая Ваш вальс я плыву... Такое блаженство. А, вообще-то, я еще не разобралась, может, я лечу? Но наслаждение при этом получаю высшее.


Спасибо! Я тоже всегда с восторгом слушаю этот вальс!
Это Саша Зорин и Виктория Полинская нарядили его!
Низкий им поклон! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## alla11

Я новенькая на этом форуме, знакомлюсь понемногу с разделами. Очень рада познакомиться с вашим творчеством, Татьяна. "Осенний вальс" меня очень впечатлил, удивительное сочетание слов и мелодии. Спасибо Вам за эту песню.

----------


## larisakoly

> Осенний вальс


Как мне нравится этот замечательный вальс!!! Такая неописуемая нежность и одновременно грусть. Спасибо за эту красоту. Вдвойне нравится, когда знаешь авторов




> ПРОСТО.
> Музыка Т.Петровой, слова Ж.Шмидт


Татьяна, красивая получилась песня. Какой удивительный текст, такие сокровенные слова. У каждого, наверное была такая ситуация, получается, как будто с тебя списана.

----------

Petavla (07.01.2018)

----------


## Petavla

*Спасибо, Лариса!
Теперь "Осенний вальс" зазвучал и на украинском языке:*

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5415431

----------

Парина (26.01.2018)

----------


## Мармондик

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Очень рада, что попала к вам на страничку! Хотела попросить вас слова замечательной песни "Нет на свете мамочки милее"! Супер!

----------


## Petavla

> Хотела попросить вас слова замечательной песни "Нет на свете мамочки милее"!


Пожалуйста.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4956521

----------

Ирыська (26.01.2020), Парина (26.01.2018)

----------


## not

Добрый день Уважаемая Татьяна! По-тихоньку начинаю подбирать репертуар к весне. Очень понравилась Ваша песня " Весна и малыши".Если можно поделитесь  пожалуйста минусом и нотками.Буду очень Вам благодарна.

----------


## людмила-45

Сегодня Татьянин день. Хочется поздравить с днём АНГЕЛА замечательную Татьяну. Пусть ангел своим крылом оберегает тебя от бед.

----------

Petavla (26.06.2020)

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Танечка, с Днем ангела!

Спасибо за чудесную песенку "Нет на свете мамочки милее"! 
Мои с удовольствием поют!!!
*

----------

Petavla (26.06.2020)

----------


## mokeg

LoadUp - сервис онлайн-администрации

https://loadup.com.ua/

----------

